# Permit for a hedgie...How?



## hedgehog3333

Hello everyone! Thanks for taking the time to answer my question! I was just wondering where I go to or send for to get my Hedegehog permit because i need one for the state that I live in. Any suggestions would be much appriciated!


----------



## Puffers315

What state? Someone might know directly but each state would have its own regulation if they do require permits. Usually its the Department of Agriculture or something along those lines.


----------



## hedgehog3333

New Jersey


----------



## Puffers315

You want to contact the New Jeresy State Department of Fish & Game, from what I read its a mere $10 and you might check to see if the law is still around (at least thats what one person said).


----------



## HedgeMom

If you buy from someone in NJ they can give you a 20 day permit. Application for the regular permit is here

http://www.state.nj.us/dep/fgw/pdf/xotic_hobby.pdf


----------



## Reura

I just moved to New Jersey and did not realize you needed a permit to have a hedgie, is it required by law?


----------



## mel2626

Reura said:


> I just moved to New Jersey and did not realize you needed a permit to have a hedgie, is it required by law?


Hi and welcome to HHC!  
Yes, it's a law in NJ that you have a license for your hedgie. You only need to pay the $10 fee for your first hedgehog, any others in your care belong under that permit. You will also need to renew your permit annually and they will send you a renewal notice making it simple. If you have any questions, you can give them a call at the number on the link. The girl I've talked to a few times is very nice and helpful. Please be aware that it will take a few months for your permit to arrive, so it's best to keep a copy of your completed form on hand, just in case. BTW~ I live very close to you, in Franklinville!  
~Melissa, Miss Muffet, Dexter and Iggy


----------



## alexdud25

Does anyone know if California will allow permits?

Boyfriend is in the military and I might move out there in a couple of years. REALLY don't want to give up my ShadowBaby


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Last time I heard its illegal to have hedgehogs in California. I think anything that isn't a dog, cat or livestock is pretty much illegal there.


----------



## Reura

mel2626 said:


> Reura said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just moved to New Jersey and did not realize you needed a permit to have a hedgie, is it required by law?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi and welcome to HHC!
> Yes, it's a law in NJ that you have a license for your hedgie. You only need to pay the $10 fee for your first hedgehog, any others in your care belong under that permit. You will also need to renew your permit annually and they will send you a renewal notice making it simple. If you have any questions, you can give them a call at the number on the link. The girl I've talked to a few times is very nice and helpful. Please be aware that it will take a few months for your permit to arrive, so it's best to keep a copy of your completed form on hand, just in case. BTW~ I live very close to you, in Franklinville!
> ~Melissa, Miss Muffet, Dexter and Iggy
Click to expand...

Yeah I saw you live just a few minutes away, I sent you a message the other day about it 

I will definitely get on the ball about the permit. What can they do if you don't have a permit yet? Will they fine you or take away your hedgies or both?


----------

